# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  СМЕРТЬ НЕ КРАСИВА...

## fucka rolla

жизнь красоту убивает.....

----------


## infinity

..мне показалось или тема противоречит твоему посту?..
..красивее смерти ничего нет...она прекрасна и идеальна...а вот жизнь которой нет...может убить это прекрасное...

----------


## fucka rolla

> ..мне показалось или тема противоречит твоему посту?..
> ..красивее смерти ничего нет...она прекрасна и идеальна...а вот жизнь которой нет...может убить это прекрасное...


 всё правельно излагаеш. вернее понимаеш=)

----------


## fucka rolla

жизнь убивает красивое......

----------


## margo078

.......а смерть возраждает.....

----------


## fucka rolla

может-ли возрождение смертью чего-то красивого означать красоту самой смерти?

----------


## Blackwinged

Смерть это жутко и страшно. Я писал об этом темой ниже.

----------


## Rajtaro

А мне кажется,что это не смерть уродлива, а ее объедки....

----------


## Blackwinged

Ну просто загляденье, не правда ли?

----------


## Rajtaro

Но это именно объедки со стола смерти. Это не сама смерть. Прости, но это просто мясо....то что остается и оно ужасно

----------


## fucka rolla

как бы объетки не были ужасны они всегда кому-то достаются....и им тоже рады, как чему та прекрасному......
могут-ли *объетки* смерти являтся идеалами, ради которых умерли, и в следствии этого означать прекрасное?

----------


## h4te

то, что смерть отгюдь не такая, как в кино, знают все те кто этим интересовался даже в малой степени

----------


## blooddrakon

Смерть как явление, а не как процесс, не уродлива и не красива, это просто переход из одного состояния в другое.

----------


## Kloyn

ждеш её как день рожденье , (торт ДРУЗЬя много друзей подарки
обьятье матери ,улыбки поздравленья теплоту любовь),
и вот он настал причем узнаеш ето вечером от усталой маминой улыбки.(сухой торт ,1 смс, пустая квартира,боль,бессилие тяжесть
 тела на палу с бутылкой в руке,слезы, слезы,
такая мягкая улыбка.....немагу
Он прашел ты забыл и снова ждеш любимый день в году когда должен прилететь голубой верталет........

----------


## шагающий в тени....

а я че то не пояму на картинке ваще че????

----------


## fucka rolla

> а я че то не пояму на картинке ваще че????


 на какой картинке?



Kloyn   
ждеш её как день рожденье , (торт ДРУЗЬя много друзей подарки 
обьятье матери ,улыбки поздравленья теплоту любовь), 
и вот он настал причем узнаеш ето вечером от усталой маминой улыбки.(сухой торт ,1 смс, пустая квартира,боль,бессилие тяжесть 
тела на палу с бутылкой в руке,слезы, слезы, 
такая мягкая улыбка.....немагу 
Он прашел ты забыл и снова ждеш любимый день в году когда должен прилететь голубой верталет........ 

значит смерть ждеш, ждеш, как день рожденья, надеясь на красоту этого дня....а выходит паршиво...
со смерть может , к стати, так и выдет....вообразил процесс не бывалой красоты, торжество безмолвия и покоя....а окажется херня какая-нибудь.....пол, бутылка, смс и бирка на ноге...

----------


## Blackwinged

"на какой картинке?"
Это Dead, вокалист Mayhem. Он покончил с собой, вскрыв себе вены, после чего вышиб мозги из дробовика. На картинке, это обложка EP все того же Mayhem'а, то, что от него осталось.

----------


## fucka rolla

аааа.....да я знаю про него.....у них вроде там че та с чьей та женой вроде было...
у меня одногрупник бурзум слушает...вот и рассказывает байки регулярно про блек.....

----------


## Kloyn

*fucka rolla* мне кажется в этом вся ошибка даннай ситуации.
всё верно всё так и будет ,без чуств и с отвращеньем одновреммено.

----------


## fucka rolla

отвращеие не чувство?

----------


## Антонина

Я врач, постоянно работала почти год в морге и паралл. на Скорой. Смерть в принципе не бывает красива, никакая. Тошнотворна, тленна и ужасна. Но это ничего не меняет, если жить все равно не хочется.

Какая разница, если хочешь НЕ БЫТЬ, как ты после этого будешь телесно выглядеть, а?

----------


## fucka rolla

когда привыкаеш к мертвым начинаеш по другому относится к живым.....
я часто представляю новых знакомых лысыми.....один парень представляет их в гробу....видно не нагляделся на смерть...
сама смерть не красива....красиво отношение.....

----------


## Антонина

Я уже привыкла к мертвым. Хотя была у нас одна летаргия три раза подряд. Ужоснах. 

Мне не жаль себя, но я заранее знаю, что тело гниет и разлагается, а значит, это всего лишь тело. Я не восторгаюсь кладбищами и честно говоря, даже не люблю их посещать. Это люди, которых с нами все равно уже нет. Разве я могу лежать и гнить где-то на глубине? Нет, конечно.

Значит, я где-то там, где все хорошо, а здесь памятники и кресты лишь для спокойствия живущих.

----------


## Kloyn

клатбище ето память об умерших..

----------


## Rajtaro

Не знаю, все же мне кажется,что кладбища - это хорошо. Там тихо и покойно. Смерть сама по себе не может быть страшной. А трупы - это только мясо и ничего больше.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Не знаю, все же мне кажется,что кладбища - это хорошо. Там тихо и покойно. Смерть сама по себе не может быть страшной. А трупы - это только мясо и ничего больше.


 Я например люблю гулять по кладбищу, оно как будто отрезанно от мира: нет постоянной суеты, криков, шума машин, как будто время там течет медленнее, или вовсе остановленно.

----------


## margo078

> Сообщение от Rajtaro
> 
> Не знаю, все же мне кажется,что кладбища - это хорошо. Там тихо и покойно. Смерть сама по себе не может быть страшной. А трупы - это только мясо и ничего больше.
> 
> 
>  Я например люблю гулять по кладбищу, оно как будто отрезанно от мира: нет постоянной суеты, криков, шума машин, как будто время там течет медленнее, или вовсе остановленно.


 как я вас понимаю,сама такая же.люблю там находиться.

----------


## fucka rolla

кладбища я не люблю....
по мне дак кладбища должны быть фамильными....а когда все на одном эт на общагу похоже....да и не к чему там люди посторонние....

----------


## Антонина

У нас есть склеп семьи, но мне приятнее будет лететь по ветру до него (не в России он). И кладбище, как память, меня унетает не знаю, почему. Трупы действительно мясо. Не более.

А памяти о себе... мне наверное, не хочется. пусть моя смерть будет уроком для кого-то. Пусть знают, чего нельзя делать и кому нельзя верить.

----------


## fucka rolla

смерть как урок не эффективна.....не поймут веть....или не захотят понять....
не тот нынче люд! символизм и идеалы не играют роли ни где сейчас   :Frown:

----------


## Антонина

Кому надо тот поймет. Такие есть, я знаю их. Я никому не хочу сделать больно, но.... упс! придется. (меркзий и циничный смех моего исполнения). Не испытываю жалости. Мне и себя-то не жалко, мне тут на форуме многих жалко. Такое впечатление, что мир тонет в крови и слезах.

Кому я могу помочь лично? Кому-то, кто действительно нуждается в этом?

----------


## Rajtaro

> Кому надо тот поймет. Такие есть, я знаю их. Я никому не хочу сделать больно, но.... упс! придется. (меркзий и циничный смех моего исполнения). Не испытываю жалости. Мне и себя-то не жалко, мне тут на форуме многих жалко. Такое впечатление, что мир тонет в крови и слезах.
> 
> Кому я могу помочь лично? Кому-то, кто действительно нуждается в этом?


 Солнышко, ты можешь помочь, помочь себе. Милая, тут никто не воспримет это как урок или как .....Нет. 
Помочь лично? Можешь, ты можешь помочь детям своего города. Наверняка у вас есть службы для молодежи, есть красный крест....знаю,что достала своими призывами, но людей не хватает в службах доверия.

----------


## fucka rolla

она добрая....очень...сострадание это хорошо все...но корыстен люд!!!!! обидно будет если ей соврут для того, что бы просто посмотреть как человек может быть открыт.....
не жалей людей
правда не жалей.....ты лучше меня.....

----------


## Rajtaro

> она добрая....очень...сострадание это хорошо все...но корыстен люд!!!!! обидно будет если ей соврут для того, что бы просто посмотреть как человек может быть открыт.....
> .....


 но если она добрая и хорошая - это так ценно для агонизирующего мира.

----------


## fucka rolla

да хотябы для меня это ценно.....
буду верить, что есть такие....  мне правдо пнравилось то, что она сказала...
но помощь не нужна мне ни ее ни чья....
в этом соглашусь с тобой...

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> но если она добрая и хорошая - это так ценно для агонизирующего мира.


 Это какой это мир агонизирует? Твой воображаемый?

----------


## fucka rolla

есть другие варианты для обозначения мира?

----------


## Антонина

Из желания помочь людям и убедиться в тленности бытия я пошла работать на Скорую. А Красный Крест - как вы угадали?! Это была моя мечта. Если буду жить - будет Красный Крест.

Но сколько я ни помогала людям, я видела, как они вставали, отряхивались, отряхивались от МЕНЯ, и шли дальше. И не всегда для того, чтобы творить добро. Помню тот случай, который и поверг меня в основательную депрессию: привезли женщину, умирающую от побоев мужа. Заявления не было, нам писать не разрешили.

Два месяца назад привезли его новую жену. Умерла. 

Я видела много смертей, они все безобразны, но ведь красива не смерть. красивы бывают люди, уходящие с ней. Их последние слова. Их улыбки. Их вера. Но, к сожалению, нечасто.

----------


## fucka rolla

не воспринимают помощь сейчас. или открещиваются от онной, или на шею садятся....  
не нужно помогать людям. я вон тож раньше хотел в гриин пис податься.... да к чему только????  там ни я, ни помощь, ни то, что там делают не нужно остальным. а для себя та и подавно не нада мне этого...думал людям.....а не нада ни кому...
может и есть кто нить, кто не за *плюсы* помогает.....
вот по этому мир и *агонизирует*, как Мертвый Ангел СС выразился..
по этому и умирать красиво не за чем, и смерть не красива по этому...

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> привезли женщину, умирающую от побоев мужа. Заявления не было, нам писать не разрешили. 
> 
> Два месяца назад привезли его новую жену. Умерла.


 Вот же мрази



> вот по этому мир и *агонизирует*, как Мертвый Ангел СС выразился


 Можешь называть меня Q2 для краткости

----------


## fucka rolla

православие, самодержавие, народность?
расскажи как ангелы сс умирают...

----------


## Painkiller

> Я уже привыкла к мертвым. Хотя была у нас одна летаргия три раза подряд. Ужоснах. 
> 
> Мне не жаль себя, но я заранее знаю, что тело гниет и разлагается, а значит, это всего лишь тело. Я не восторгаюсь кладбищами и честно говоря, даже не люблю их посещать. Это люди, которых с нами все равно уже нет. Разве я могу лежать и гнить где-то на глубине? Нет, конечно.
> 
> Значит, я где-то там, где все хорошо, а здесь памятники и кресты лишь для спокойствия живущих.


 Завидую я мертвым...Мне похоже подарена вечная жизнь...
Я уже развалился, хотя еще Живой, что не радует...Я даже физически не силен, не вынослив, чтобы в таких ситуациях, в которых я побывал, попадать...  :Frown:  
Хотел бы найти хакера, который вырубит у меня God Mode... 
PS: я вообще в земле гнить не предпочитаю-лучше крематорий...

----------


## fucka rolla

обьясни разницу между криемацией и гниением...
то и другое-процессы окисления.....
только в кримации процесс побыстрей идет...
и не гниение, а разложение.....гной-органика, а органика у мертвого не появляется уже...
собственно разници та и нет....кроме быстроты реакции....тебе просто не приятно разложение....но ты веть его не увидиш, а люди тем более не увидят....не на публике же собрался умирать и разлогаться...
тем не менее, процессы не красивые....вне зависимости от временных рамок...

----------


## Smex

Тело физическая оболочка...не всё ли равно что с ним станет...
я эту фразу ва всех топиках пишу...надаело уже если честна)
главнае в грабу нипраснутца-с этай точки зрения кремация-тема.
а так...всё равно...
хочется вырваться из оболочек физического мира иногда...наверное это исчезновение границ и есть красота

----------


## Painkiller

> главнае в грабу нипраснутца-с этай точки зрения кремация-тема.


 Именно поэтому я предпочитаю кремацию.

----------


## Smex

в записке напишешь чтобы праверили что ты точна умер а патом харанили)типа баишься праснутца)и фсё)

----------


## Painkiller

> в записке напишешь чтобы праверили что ты точна умер а патом харанили)типа баишься праснутца)и фсё)


 Я не собираюсь оставлять записку...Она все равно ничего не скажет и ситуацию не изменит...

----------


## fucka rolla

в записках обычно свою вину за самоубийство на кого та другова перекладывают.... но есть и обратное.....себя обвиняют....можно и просто попрощаться.... разве не нужна записка?
спорить не буду, не изменит она ни чего... да и оправдываться нет желания за то, что я в жизни делал... ни перед кем...но как сделать так, чтобы те, кто читать ее будет понял, что ты хотел сказать...хоть каким языком ты пиши, какие стилистические и лингвистические приемы не применяй, а смерть загадкой для них останется...не поймут веть...

----------


## Raz1el

записка определенно нужна, ибо когда близкие да и не токо близкие а просто люди которые тебя знали прочитают, постоят на похоронах поплачут, и мооожет быть задумаются о своем поведении, ос мысле жизни, о том что они делали не так...И возможно  после етого они изменятся и всем жить станет лучше. Хотя..... может просто поржут и скажут "ха, во псих,эт ж надо такой бред написать",но это уже другая история   :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Винить никого не буду, но напишу о многом. Попытаюсь объяснить все, только вряд ли меня поймут. Слишком разные взгляды у меня и у тех, кому все эти записи будут предназначаться.
Легче вряд ли кому-то станет, но этой запиской можно хотя бы снять груз вины с родных. Если те, конечно, того заслуживают.

----------


## Антонина

Обязательно надо. Только писать ее надо лишь когда решился и уже перед суицидом, как мне кажется. А то ведь утро вечера мудренее, отложишь на пару минут - а все уже поменялось.

----------


## Anubis

> Легче вряд ли кому-то станет, но этой запиской можно хотя бы снять груз вины с родных.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Та же ситуация.
> Планируется две записки - одна для родных, чтобы не винили себя, и вторая - для знакомых, попрощаться.


 А не планируется ли написать записку в адрес тех, кто довел тебя до этого состояния? Если бы я почувствовал, что больше не могу...непременно использовал бы такую возможность высказать правду...пусть не в глаза, но хотя бы посмертно.

----------


## fucka rolla

ну я тоже не хочу жить и не могу, изза (как ты сказал)  **тараканов**... но люди могут довести до самоубийства...еще как...
просто ты наверно не попадал в такие ситуации...есть люди, которые к верх ногами тебя поставят....что похож был на корову дойную...что б постоянно приносил им деньги...еще что нить...   как было с парнем одним... зная тех людей, я легко представил, почему этот парень уксус выпил....   тут глядиш и не тока для родных записку оставляеш...еще и для милиции нада...

----------


## Smex

тогда нада было не только уксус выпить но и купить гранату чтоли какую-нить...поквитаться.а он чё-нить сделал?
если определилил в терпилах жить-так хоть умер бы не терпилой

----------


## fucka rolla

ладна.... все таки востоновим оригинальный вопрос...
смерть может быть красива?
как необходимо смотреть на смерть, чтобы она не была ужасной?
и всегда-ли необходимо смерть ассоциировать с трупом?

----------


## blooddrakon

*fucka rolla* смерть и жизнь не разделимы, и в том и в том есть как свое уродство так и своя красота. Их единство и неординарность, это часть вселенского равновесия.

----------


## fucka rolla

ровновесие в хаосе....
все исчезает......заканчивается....вечно только *ничего*.

----------


## blooddrakon

> ровновесие в хаосе....
> все исчезает......заканчивается....вечно только *ничего*.


 В норвежской мифологии гунигагаап - бездна из которой все вышло и в которую все вернется.

----------


## Chro

> ровновесие в хаосе....
> все исчезает......заканчивается....вечно только *ничего*.


 по-моему это и хорошо. Вечность слишком скучна..да и не бывает так..Красивая смерть - смерть во сне. И безболезненно и комфортно) своя кровать как никак, одеалко пуховое)

----------


## multiplegrudge

> ровновесие в хаосе.... 
> все исчезает......заканчивается....вечно только *ничего*.


 вечность в ничём -более гуманна, чем вечность сама....и тем более гуманнее жизни ради чего-то. и уж точно гуманне рая. по-моему другой вечности и не может быть.



> смерть может быть красива? 
> как необходимо смотреть на смерть, чтобы она не была ужасной? 
> и всегда-ли необходимо смерть ассоциировать с трупом?


 красивая смерть-смерть не вызывающая грусти! на пример, когда умераеш занимаясь тем, что любиш.
смерть с трупом можно и не ассоциировать. веть есть же люди *живущие* в коме или имеющие инвалидность. все таки на жизнь это не похоже.

----------


## Lena

Смерть может быть красива, только в случае Чуда. Так умирают только Святые (всеобще признанные в хороших делах и нелепой, несправедливой смерти). Не положено ей быть красивой. Смерть- это падение. Падение духа, уродование тела, оскарбление близких, мутные лица на похоранах и раскопки прошлого (грязного белья) теми, кто неможет простить Вам смерть, причем Вашу же, собственную. Хорошо, если окажется, что после смерти следует НИЧТО. А , если все таки душа мытарствует, если Вы безтелесный вынуждены будете наблюдать за происходящим без права вмешиваться, что тогда? Убить уже некого- вы мертвы. Закрыть глаза неможете- их нет., только чувства и состояние. Даже если сейчас Вы в это не верите, а потом окажется все это правдой- что делать? Вы даже сообщить об этом другим не сможете. Суицид- это стопор. Конец жизни на данном этапе. А дальше как у зебры после белой и черной полосы идет *опа.

----------


## Sad_Soul

Смерть красива?Люди!!!О чём вы говорите?!
Смерть не может быть красива,ведь всегда найдутся люди,которым будет больно от этого,даже если вы не подозреваете об их существовании.
Смерть красива только для *сумасшедшего*.
О чём вы вобще задумываетесь?Ищите красоту в смерти...
И вобще,кто нибудь из вас уверен,что смерть вобще есть?

----------


## Сибиряк

В фильмах зачастую люди умирают красиво.Предсмертные страсти,протестующая природа.....

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Не знаю насчет смерть красива или не красива, но она логична. А люди зачастую делают из смерти какой-то ужас и пр. Да безусловно жалко, но сотворять какой-то ореол смерти, стоит ли оно того.

----------


## Rajtaro

Смерть прекрасна, смерть - это песня, это вдохновение, это глубокий вдох, это.... 
судорога смерти - последний экстаз, стук сердца, последняя память блюющего мозга...
 возможность хоть раз быть честным с собой, свободным от масок, навязанных идеалов.

----------


## lifehatesme

> а я че то не пояму на картинке ваще че????


 дед мороз или снегурочка..фиг пойми

----------


## felo_de_se

> Смерть красива только для *сумасшедшего*.


 А почему ты исключаешь вариант сумашествия форумчан?

----------


## Davo

)))

----------


## Bullet

Смерть ни красива, ни уродлива. У нее безразличное лицо. Просто работа у нее такая...

----------


## псилоциб

Смерть не красива?
А она и не должна быть красивой...  Другое дело, что жизнь бывает куда уродливеее смерти!  :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Смерть неизбежна.
Не будет смерти - будет переселение.
Когда нибудь жизнь надоест. Повторяемость - биологическая и т.д.

----------


## Gonzo

Смерть не красива и не стоит культивировать всякие глупости:боль, насилие, страхи и т.д.. Смерть сама по себе не страшна - страшен суицид и условия жизни, делающие его разумным выбором.

----------


## Niki

Я умереть хочу весной,
С возвратом радостного мая,
Когда весь мир передо мной
Воскреснет вновь, благоухая.

На все, что в жизни я люблю,
Взглянув тогда с улыбкой ясной, -
Я смерть свою благословлю -
И назову ее прекрасной.

(Мирра Лохвицкая)

«Смерть, особенно смерть прекрасной женщины — самая возвышенная поэтическая тема на свете».
(Эдгар Алан По)

http://s015.radikal.ru/i333/1012/fe/d86f89220150.jpg

----------


## Ortans

смерть прекрасной женщины — самая возвышенная поэтическая тема на свете
Некрофилия какая-то.

----------


## Мистика

блин, недавно подумала, как бы так что бы и после смерти быть красивой.....Ничего не придумала. Как придумаю-исчезну)
А пока просто пью......Не, не запой. Коньяк, мандарины...
И мне признались в любви...
А я , бля, жить не хочу. Наверно это все же к психиатору...
Сказала своим - ежели чего то никаких тапочек-только шпилька, моя любимая и чулки в обязательном порядке. Посмотрели как на дуру. Привыкли уже к заебам моим и не поймут когда я правду говорю, а когда чиста чОрный юмар)

----------


## Momia

странная тема конечно...смерть она и в Африке смерть, она безлика...

----------


## авантюра

а по-моему, застрелиться в космосе, будучи космическим туристом, довольно красиво. плавает трупак в невесомости и шарики крови вокруг него. и пуля будет рикошетировать еще долгих пару дней.

----------


## Мистика

> а по-моему, застрелиться в космосе, будучи космическим туристом, довольно красиво. плавает трупак в невесомости и шарики крови вокруг него. и пуля будет рикошетировать еще долгих пару дней.


 И застрелит еще кого нить, а эт уже убивство....Я такой грех на душу не возьму)

----------


## авантюра

> И застрелит еще кого нить, а эт уже убивство....Я такой грех на душу не возьму)


 убийство после собственной смерти? это уже не убийство, а несчастный случай.
так что не переживай по этому поводу.

----------


## Epitaph

> а по-моему, застрелиться в космосе, будучи космическим туристом, довольно красиво. плавает трупак в невесомости и шарики крови вокруг него. и пуля будет рикошетировать еще долгих пару дней.


 Я думаю из-за отсутствия кислорода в космосе не получиться застрелиться.  :Wink:

----------


## Eva-A

а мне кажется смерть безлика и многолика одновременно...
она забирает столько душ... и оставляет в этом мире только пустые оболочки...

----------


## Momia

> а мне кажется смерть безлика и многолика одновременно...
> она забирает столько душ... и оставляет в этом мире только пустые оболочки...


 оболочки понятно в морг или в крематорий, а куда души то ???

----------


## Eva-A

))) вот этого я знать не могу...
кто-то верит в реинкарнацию...кто-то в загробную жизнь....
мне интересно просто)

----------


## псилоциб

> Я умереть хочу весной,
> С возвратом радостного мая,
> Когда весь мир передо мной
> Воскреснет вновь, благоухая.
> 
> На все, что в жизни я люблю,
> Взглянув тогда с улыбкой ясной, -
> Я смерть свою благословлю -
> И назову ее прекрасной.
> ...


  Красиво! Что тут ещё скажешь! Некрофилически прекрасно.................

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Смерть прекрасна.Я бы хотела увидеть себя мёртвой. Очень мило...

----------


## mertvec

Всё зависит от обстоятельств. Вчера смотрел скрины жертв ДТП - красивого ни одного не увидел. =)

----------


## Shamal

Субъективно всё..

Для меня название топа.




> Всё зависит от обстоятельств. Вчера смотрел скрины жертв ДТП - красивого ни одного не увидел. =)


 Это и есть настоящая смерть.)

----------


## Pelagia

Мне кажется, в этой теме как-то слишком активно обсуждается не столько "красота смерти", как заявлено в заголовке, сколько судьба безжизненного туловища. Скрины жертв ДТП - извините, но при чём здесь они?.. Смерть может быть красивой/некрасивой (с нашей, разумеется, чисто человеческой точки зрения), исходя из: а) характеристик личности усопшего; б) обстоятельств, при которых она, смерть, произошла; и в) с точки зрения самого умирающего, который, возможно, видит в момент своей смерти нечто восхитительное и умиротворяющее (однако, проверить это, пока мы живы, не представляется возможным, а потом уже не спросить, так что это, конечно, спорный вопрос).

А сама по себе смерть, как мне думается, никакова - ни красива, ни безобразна. Правильно здесь кто-то выразился - "работа у неё такая". В каком-то смысле, мне кажется, её можно назвать и милосердной - во всяком случае, в отличие от жизни, она всех уравнивает, избавляя от страданий и бесплодных надежд. А тому, кто милосерден, не обязательно быть красивым.

----------

